# OAA/IFAA indoor champs



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I just sent out the e-mail regarding the new indoor IFAA champs today so make sure your club responds to the e-mail, time is tight and we need to get this off the ground, it is also the junior trials to the NFAA ages 13-21. Dates are from Jan19-27 inclusive so plenty of time to get your club dates in to me


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Sean,

We've had a sign up sheet going for over a month at YCB for this. Looking to see if there is enough interest to host the event one evening during that week. Caledon, and Saugeen will take opposing weekends....... maybe we can feed a need for a week nite date.

If any one from here would be interested in that, likely a wednesday nite, speak up 

Cheers


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*rules*

is this three spot with smaller diameter arrows


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

No arrow size restriction and the 5-spot...blue and white face


Send me your dates ASAP


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'll probably end up in divorce court .....*



Grey Eagle said:


> If any one from here would be interested in that, likely a wednesday nite, speak up
> 
> Cheers


January's a busy month for me, but I should be able to make that a go :wink:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is wednesday traditional night


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cheaplaughs said:


> is wednesday traditional night


Yup it is Bernie.......... but I figure we could run the tournament the same night and not disrupt the trad boys too much


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

could we use tuesday league night.who can we pay to join the oaa


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cheaplaughs said:


> could we use tuesday league night.who can we pay to join the oaa


We could use the Tuesday nite slot for both the tournament and the league..... good idea 

The OAA link is in my signature line, go to it and look up membership, it will tell you what to do to join up again


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Grey EAgle, are you guys going to have an IFAA shoot this week? I would come from Guelph on Tues and maybe drag a shooter or two with me.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------

